# Dog scared of raised voices.



## Keppel (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello 

I was hoping to get some advice on my situation at the moment. 

As some of you may know I have a dog who is now 2 years old. She has became absolutely terrified of raised voices, it's been going on for around 5 months now. 

I hope some of you can understand living in quite a large family there is going to be arguments, shouting etc etc. It's not a daily occurrence but it does happen. 

As soon as she hears shouting she will run and hide absolutely anywhere she can get to and just stay there shaking. It's getting to the point now where even if someone raises their voice in a happy manner she's doing it.......

To my knowledge she has never been abused, I got her as a puppy from the Dogs Trust when she was 12 weeks old. We do not shout at her either, ever. 

I'm pretty much at a loss on what to do. It upsets me seeing her so frightened but then at the same time living in a large family there is going to be arguments and shouting so I'm rather confused on how to help her. 

Thanks


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Dog's hearing is far more sensitive than ours and add to that you have a sensitive xbreed, I'm not surprised. None of my dogs like arguments and shouting.

I don't see why it should be the norm to have lots of arguments in a home. Rather than wonder how you can get her used to it, why don't you use it as a good reason for family members to learn how to get along/discuss without arguments. A win win situation.

If not, then personally, I would take her back to the rescue so she may find a home that is more suitable.


----------



## Keppel (Mar 29, 2013)

rocco33 said:


> Dog's hearing is far more sensitive than ours and add to that you have a sensitive xbreed, I'm not surprised. None of my dogs like arguments and shouting.
> 
> I don't see why it should be the norm to have lots of arguments in a home. Rather than wonder how you can get her used to it, why don't you use it as a good reason for family members to learn how to get along/discuss without arguments. A win win situation.
> 
> If not, then personally, I would take her back to the rescue so she may find a home that is more suitable.


We don't have lots of arguments like I said it's not a daily occurrence but when there are arguments that is what happens.

The past 3 weeks has been very stressful and there has been a lot more arguing going on.

Taking her back to the rescue would never be an option, but thanks.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Keppel said:


> We don't have lots of arguments like I said it's not a daily occurrence but when there are arguments that is what happens.
> 
> The past 3 weeks has been very stressful and there has been a lot more arguing going on.
> 
> Taking her back to the rescue would never be an option, but thanks.


No, I didn't think it would be  Although if you can't stop the arguing it may be the kindest thing. But I was serious about getting your family involved in a no arguing rule. It's not fair on the dog and I doubt she will get used to it. I have no idea how old your children are (and if it's adults they should know better  ) but it is never too soon to teach children particularly as they are distressing the dog.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I cant be of much help to you but we are quite a noisy household and I do not think it is very helpful to tell someone to change the way they behave.
We have a dog to stay sometimes who comes from a couple who, though they argue a fair bit always do it quietly!
He definitely does not like raised voices though is not worried to the extreme that yours is.
I have had a dog that was so noise sensitive he was even scared when we played cards and he heard a card going down on the table. I am not sure it is altogether fair to keep a dog that suffers to that extent in a home environment but if it is just raised voices then it is surely only going to be an occasional thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2014)

Rocco33 makes a valid point. Some dog/family combinations are just not a good fit.

We are a loud house, not arguments, but we do play and the kids shriek and we all goof-off a lot. It can be really hard for a new rescue to get used to that kind of activity. So initially, we do adjust our behavior for the sake of the dog, but eventually, as the dog gains confidence in their new home, they tend to adjust just fine.

I guess my first question would be, does this dog have any safe spots to escape to when shes feeling stressed?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2014)

I think that there is quite a bit of noise in most houses, especially where there are children who are bound to argue. Perhps your dog senses the conflict in the situation and this is waht is causing her to become fearful. I say this because televison advertisement voices are quite noisy, (usually three times the volume of voices in the program I happen to be watching) I always reach for the mute button because of this. I would certainly try and make an effort to raise your voices less (i know it's difficult) and perhaps consider getting a calming spray or plug in diffuser - they give off the scent of lactating females and this may help to make your dog feel more relaxed. I bought one (Adaptil) and it has certainly helped our dog, who had anxiety issues, to feel more relaxed.


----------



## Keppel (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies. 

I think what I find strange about it is she has never been that way before, it's only in the past few months she's started to get scared of raised voices. 

Any other loud noise she is fine with. 

She has a safe place which is her bed but she doesn't tend to go in there, she will come and hide behind me or if I am sat down she will try and hide behind my legs  

Obviously we are trying to keep the noise to a minimum but arguments do happen.


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Our Yorkie and GSD get upset if I am a bit stressed at the time of the month I can have arguments with OH over next to nothing :-(.

Tara, our GSD sits and leans against me and Maisie hides in a corner and shakes. 
As soon as I notice, I calm myself for the sake of the dogs if nothing else and give them a cuddle to reassure them all is well.


----------



## Dyzzee17 (Jan 2, 2020)

I know this is an old forum but maybe if you have a treadmill train your dog to exercise on it and after you get him/her at a good pace for maybe 10 minutes start raising your voice (get someone to help you) start out slow and quiet at first. Then gradually get louder. Maybe at more friends. It'll show your dog that it's ok to be loud. You're not telling at your dog and when he/she is walking on the treadmill it's also tiring them out so they won't have much energy to react. Start a routine doing that and after awhile you're dog should get used to the noise. I'm always yelling (not at my dog), I'm Italian, I'm a loud talker. But my dog is always freaking out. I started giving him extra workouts and would talk louder and had a routine and eventually he's calmed down so much. Every dog is different but it's worth a shot.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Dyzzee17 said:


> I know this is an old forum but maybe if you have a treadmill train your dog to exercise on it and after you get him/her at a good pace for maybe 10 minutes start raising your voice (get someone to help you) start out slow and quiet at first. Then gradually get louder. Maybe at more friends. It'll show your dog that it's ok to be loud. You're not telling at your dog and when he/she is walking on the treadmill it's also tiring them out so they won't have much energy to react. Start a routine doing that and after awhile you're dog should get used to the noise. I'm always yelling (not at my dog), I'm Italian, I'm a loud talker. But my dog is always freaking out. I started giving him extra workouts and would talk louder and had a routine and eventually he's calmed down so much. Every dog is different but it's worth a shot.


This is an old thread and the topic no longer relevant. 
Anyway, why not just train _yourself _to talk quieter ?


----------

